# enfp n00b



## geezuschrist (Dec 5, 2012)

right
















right










haiiiii, I thought id start out with some pictures because they can sometimes say more about me than I can illiterate to you- but anywho my name's Jenna and I'm just looking for new friends on here to chat with- A decent conversation means a lot to me  

I'm 20 yrs old and attending a university in the US but my dream is to become a circus performer. I consider myself bi and I like talking about sexuality. I'm a happy curious person with a "whatever-works" sort of lifestyle. I'm honest and (maybe) funny so talk to me cause I dont bite ;P


----------



## Ozman2988 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well hello! Its nice to meet you. I see you are ENFP, thats pretty cool! I am always open for a good discussion about anything really. Im pretty open minded about that. Anyways, welcome!


----------

